# S4S Fave Character Poll



## Tatsuchan18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys, heres a poll for who is your fave S4S character! 

If you have no idea what S4S is, here is the link to tha comic! (It starts out pencil, but it gets better.)
This is a NSFW Comic about BDSM.
First Page:
www.furaffinity.net: Slaves 4 Sale 1-1 by Tatsuchan18

Current Page:
www.furaffinity.net: Slaves 4 Sale 2-6 by Tatsuchan18


----------



## devin-da-husker (Apr 8, 2016)

Cobalt^_^


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 3, 2016)

i want to meet masters master.


----------

